
Show HN: Interactive london tube map for desktop and mobile, hammer.js/es6 - esoteric_nonces
https://tubermap.com
======
esoteric_nonces
Hi HN,

We've just gotten finished pushing out a new mobile interface update for our
tube map and thought this would be a good opportunity to show it off!

We're using hammer.js for pinch zoom, html5 canvas to draw the map and a wodge
of js for routing and drawing.

Best on desktop due to hover effect, though works very well on mobile now too
(we hope!)

